# Favorite dance or dances



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

This post are for those who like dances.
View attachment 21373


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I really like your photo.

Favourite Dances are the Malcolm Arnold collections: Scottish, English etc

Of course Brahms Hungarian Dances also


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Most of the works published by the RSCDS are excellent to dance to. For a less modern approach, Mr Playford has published an excellent collection in the 17th century. Herr Praetorius's terpsichore tends to concentrate more on the music than the dance as does Mr Bach in his French and English suites. There was an excellent 18th century collection of dances published from the Apted manuscript.

I have never attempted the Brahms Hungarian Dances lacking adequate steps or instruction.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Dvorak's Slavonic Dances does it for me everytime.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I like Early Music, see:
The branle & estampie
Are my cup of tea;
But that's me!


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I love waltzs like by tchaikovsky my favorite of his is the waltz of the flowers.STRAUSS has some great ones also.CHOPIN had many great ones for piano.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I prefer Respighi's Ancient Airs and Dances, Britten's Courtly Dances from Gloriana - that sort of thing. Antique dances in modern orchestral setting is an exciting sub-genre.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Weston said:


> I prefer Respighi's Ancient Airs and Dances, Britten's Courtly Dances from Gloriana - that sort of thing. Antique dances in modern orchestral setting is an exciting sub-genre.


Those are nice, didn't know about them. Thanks


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Have said it previously, life would not be worth living without a weekly dose of Mr Rachmaninoff's Symphonic Dances! That said, if I'm challenged to move my feet I much prefer Latin American rhythms! 

/ptr


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Half the women of my generation are in love with Tango!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Half the women of my generation are in love with Tango!


Lucky Tango! ....................


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Or Unlucky. He probably prefers them a bit younger!


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

The Rachmaninov Symphonic Dances have already been mentioned. I would like to add the Blue Danube by Strauss, Dance of the Seven Veils by R. Strauss, Mozarts Contra Dances (any or all), the Can-can (or Galop) from Orpheus in the Underworld by Offenbach, Sleeping Beauty Waltz by Tchaikovsky, Tritsch-Tratch (sp) Polka by Strauss, Polka from the Age of Gold by Shostakovich, etc.etc. 

Personally I rather like to dance polkas and waltzs. I am also fond of jigs, strathspeys and reels. They can really get the kilt swinging.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

drpraetorus said:


> Personally I rather like to dance polkas and waltzs. I am also fond of jigs, strathspeys and reels. They can really get the kilt swinging.


If you like a polka, try a scottische - same pattern, subtly different step work.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Charleston is great! Anyone knows an orchestral version of it?  It would make a great scherzo movement of a symphony. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

MOZART,HAYDN,SCHUBERT,BEETHOVEN & TCHAIKOVSKY has great dances from their symphonies!!!!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

TrevBus said:


> Dvorak's Slavonic Dances does it for me everytime.


DITTO. For me, it's the wonderful team of Vaclav Talich & the Czech Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dvorak's Slavonic Dances does it for me every time.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the mazurka in *Coppélia*.






Also, I love Brahms Hungarian dances. And there are many lovely dances in Baroque music - minuets and gavottes. Handel is a natural!


----------

